# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητάμε νεαρό ηλεκτρονικό

## Lysandros

Ειμαστε μια εταιρία παραγωγής ηλεκτρονικών στα νότια προάστια.
Αναζητουμε Ηλεκτρονικό για το τμήμα παραγωγής και service με τα κατωθι προσόντα.

1.Καλή γνώση Αγγλικών 
2.Εμπειρία σε κυκλώματα με microcontrollers 
3.Εμπειρία σε συναρμολόγηση και ελεγχο πλακετών με μικροελεγκτές 
4.Επιθυμητή η στοιχειώδης γνώση  προγραμματισμoύ σε  ARDUINO .
5.Επιθυμητο δίπλωμα απο ΤΕΙ αυτοματισμών η αντίστοιχη σχολή .

Απαντάτε με πμ.

----------

